# Gestor needed and fee for autonomo?



## JenEvans (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

I want to go self-autonomo, can someone recommend a reliable, English speaking gestor?

I also wanted to ask if anyone had heard about the new fee structure (something like the first six months at €50 per month) and if this is true?


Thank you!

Jenny


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JenEvans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to go self-autonomo, can someone recommend a reliable, English speaking gestor?
> 
> ...


What kind of work will you be doing?


----------



## JenEvans (Apr 10, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What kind of work will you be doing?


Property Management and IT Solutions


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

I live in Adra so not near Calahonda but I have a very good Spanish gestor but fluent English speaking and he charges me 30.00 Euros per month. I have been autonomo since last July.


----------



## JenEvans (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi linken1647, 

Thanks for your reply. Can you send me a pm with your gestors details. Perhaps if he doesn't cover my area, he can recommend another?


----------



## JenEvans (Apr 10, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What kind of work will you be doing?


I'll be doing a number of things - long and short term property rentals, property management, property sales, satellite tv and internet tv services are the main things.


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

JenEvans said:


> Hi linken1647,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Can you send me a pm with your gestors details. Perhaps if he doesn't cover my area, he can recommend another?



I would except I don't know how to send a PM from here.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

JenEvans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to go self-autonomo, can someone recommend a reliable, English speaking gestor?
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny. I'm looking into moving to Spain as autonomo too. I just found out about the 50 euros but haven't figured it out yet. 

I was given this link by the Embassy of Spain in Ottawa, but haven't had a chance to look through this yet, because it's in Spanish so I have to translate with a neighbour. This has to do with my question to them about retirement as autonomo.

http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/142496.pdf

Here's an awesome website by Advoco in English with info about being autonomo (they're not accepting new clients right now).

Guide to Spain's autonomo system

Autonomo tax burden

Autonomo social security

Advoco : Free Advice Centre

Here's the contact info the Embassy gave me for the Social Security office in Madrid:

Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social
C/ Astros 5 y 7
28007 Madrid
Tfno: 34 91 503 8000
[email protected]

I hope that helps you out.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

One more link for you, Jenny. Here's the contact form to ask questions from the Social Security Ministry (only available in Spanish), such as autonomo questions:

http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_6/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=3


----------



## JenEvans (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the information, I really appreciate it and will take a good look through. I found Advoco and was disappointed they aren't taking new clients but I'm sure I'll get there!! Thanks again, Jenny


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

JenEvans said:


> Thanks so much for all the information, I really appreciate it and will take a good look through. I found Advoco and was disappointed they aren't taking new clients but I'm sure I'll get there!! Thanks again, Jenny


You're most welcome, Jenny. I am also really disappointed that they're not accepting new clients. They seem top notch. 

Here's another link for you with tons of info, including being autonomo. This is the site map for the Social Security Ministry. As you maneuver through the site, you can change from Spanish to English by going to the top right and selecting your language as English. Not all pages are available in English, though. So here it is:

Seguridad Social:Site Map

Happy reading!


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello JenEvans, I've sent a message in your profile (I can't send mps). 

King regards.


----------

